# Manchas en display LCD



## umjams (Feb 26, 2006)

Tengo una calculadora Texas, ti-92 plus, funciona bien, pero le ha salido una mancha en la
pantalla    ¿Hay alguna forma de quitarlas o ya se quedó allí para siempre?


----------



## caliche (Mar 2, 2006)

Desafortunadamente algunas veces cuando se golpea un pantalla LCD, esta se microfisura y permite el paso del aire y la humedad lo que causa que el cristal liquido pierda su orientacion y se cree el punto opaco "la mancha".  Es un daño irremediable, y lo pero es que con el tiempo comienza a estenderse por toda la superficie del display.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

En algunos casos y debido a la imposibilidad de conseguir el display de reemplazo, he optado por echar un poco de pegante epoxico en el punto de iniciacion de la mancha, eso con el fin de evitar que la mancha siga creciendo.. dados los motivos  que comento caliche.

Aunque no queda muy bonito en puntico de pegante, es mas elegante que una voraz mancha avanzando por todo el display.

Saludos.


----------

